# Got a date tonight! Eeek!



## brokenmama (May 27, 2012)

Going on my first date in 16 years! Have no idea what the rules are now, or what has changed since I dated my STBXH. 

I am not divorced yet, but we have been legally separated. I only wish now I had left in May instead of September because I was trying to work it out for the kids. It was a complete waste of time, because he just kept cheating. But I have really been done with my STBXH since May 2012.

My date tonight is with a old high school guy friend that I graduated with. We reconnected on FB and spent the entire month of December getting to know each other by phone daily. Last night he finally asked me out for "dinner and a drink" tonight.

So, what are the dating rules these day? I am a nervous wreck!


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just be yourself. That's the only rule you need.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

And if you are nervous, tell him.

Let him put you at ease.

He is probably nervous too!

And have fun, you deserve it.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Be yourself , be honest and just enjoooy !! Nothing to lose ...... my best dates were the first ones since there was no expecatations !!! 

Good luck and smile often !!!!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

fb hookup. nice.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

:smthumbup: Good for you! Make yourself look pretty, so you feel good about yourself. Go out and have a good time. Don't sleep with him. 

I was separated for 2 years and I was never interested in dating. But lately I've been feeling differently. I think it has to do with the fact that I am FINALLY done with my STBXH.

I met a guy last weekend thru Meetup and at the end of the night (second night we saw each other at a Meetup group get together) he walked me out to my car. We kissed and I said to him "I don't know if I'm any good at this, seeing as I haven't kissed anyone but my husband in 25 years." 

He said "No kidding?" 

I said "yeah". He seemed impressed. Of course his wife cheated on HIM so I guess he liked the fact that I was a faithful wife. He asked if I would date him. I said "sure". I was surprised because I actually liked the idea!

Hopefully he'll call me soon. He has two kids and I think this was a weekend he was supposed to be with them. So we'll see, but I'd love to get dressed, go out and just have a good time with a guy. Sounds like fun. 

So go out and have fun!


----------



## brokenmama (May 27, 2012)

Freak On a Leash said:


> :smthumbup: Good for you! Make yourself look pretty, so you feel good about yourself. Go out and have a good time. Don't sleep with him.
> 
> I was separated for 2 years and I was never interested in dating. But lately I've been feeling differently. I think it has to do with the fact that I am FINALLY done with my STBXH.
> 
> ...



I think it went well personally. He got off late from work, so we met at the restaurant. I was a little disappointed with that but it was fine. We talked the whole time, and laughed, with no lapse in conversation. Talked about our exes, high school, likes and dislikes. We have alot in common, including people we know. He has told me since we had started talking at the beginning of December that he doesn't like to he rished and he prefers to approach things slowly. He was hurt in 2012 and so was I so I can understand that. At the end he said he would like to do it again. And he made mention during the night when I mentioned going to the gym that I was fine the way I was. We hugged in the parking lot, no kiss. After I got home, he texted me "good night" with one of the nicknames he has given me. I take this all as a good sign. Am I seeing it wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

No. You are seeing it right.

Patience.

Heal.

And be confident.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

brokenmama said:


> I think it went well personally. He got off late from work, so we met at the restaurant. I was a little disappointed with that but it was fine. We talked the whole time, and laughed, with no lapse in conversation. Talked about our exes, high school, likes and dislikes. We have alot in common, including people we know. He has told me since we had started talking at the beginning of December that he doesn't like to he rished and he prefers to approach things slowly. He was hurt in 2012 and so was I so I can understand that. At the end he said he would like to do it again. And he made mention during the night when I mentioned going to the gym that I was fine the way I was. We hugged in the parking lot, no kiss. After I got home, he texted me "good night" with one of the nicknames he has given me. I take this all as a good sign. Am I seeing it wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is wonderful news on this Sunday morning. It gives hope to all those who are in the middle of a seperation and/or divorce that there is life after the pain and heartache after a relationship ends.

It sounds as if you and he had a nice time ....... both of you deserve those hours especially after that the two of you went trhu in 2012. Don't rush and do hold onto your feelings ....... just simply enjoy the moments and take your time !!!!!!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

brokenmama said:


> I think it went well personally. He got off late from work, so we met at the restaurant. I was a little disappointed with that but it was fine. We talked the whole time, and laughed, with no lapse in conversation. Talked about our exes, high school, likes and dislikes. We have alot in common, including people we know. He has told me since we had started talking at the beginning of December that he doesn't like to he rished and he prefers to approach things slowly. He was hurt in 2012 and so was I so I can understand that. At the end he said he would like to do it again. And he made mention during the night when I mentioned going to the gym that I was fine the way I was. We hugged in the parking lot, no kiss. After I got home, he texted me "good night" with one of the nicknames he has given me. I take this all as a good sign. Am I seeing it wrong?


Sounds good. :smthumbup: Sounds like he wants to do things slowly and that's a good sign. Plus he mentioned wanting to see you again. Another good sign. 

I would think a lot of people in our situation (coming off a marriage, divorced, etc) have a lot of varying emotions about dating again and don't want to be rushed or pushed. Best to take it slow and just have fun. Sounds like you had fun. That's the most important thing.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I have dated two men, both men I knew in college, my only advice is, don't rush. Just because you have a history, it doesn't mean you know each other now. 30 years between my dates and the last time I saw either of them. One of them was in a big hurry to re-establish contact and no amount of my explaining that it needed to go slow would work. Had to cut him off. It was too bad, cause it was nice hanging out with him, but I couldn't change it. Enjoy the ride, whichever way it turns out, still lots of fun


----------



## lonewolf8545 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds like the date went well. Congratulations! Don't be in a hurry to rush into a relationship. Take this time to explore yourself as a person first. Find your likes and dislikes, go out with different people and have FUN. Chances are you haven't had much of this the last few years so enjoy it.


----------

